# Je t'aime, moi non plus !



## marinta

Je voudrais pourquoi la chanson de Serge Gainsbourg dit "moi non plus", avec l'idée de "moi aussi" quand il n'y a pas de négation. Merci!


----------



## Lorenzo Italiae

Selon moi l'idée de "moi non plus" n'est pas "moi aussi", mais "pas moi". Mais je ne connais pas la raison de ça  
Lorenzo


----------



## chics

Bonjour.
Je crois que ça veut dire autre chose_._ Un dis _Je t'aime,_ mais l'autre sais que ce n'est pas vrai, et en plus elle ne lui aime non plus, c'est pour ça qu'elle répond _moi, non plus._
Si je ne me suis pas confondue. ;-)
Bises.


----------



## silvergnak

A mon avis il n'y a pas de raison logique, c'est une faute volontaire de l'auteur. 

Les deux possibilités exactes seraient :
« Je t'aime !
- Moi aussi. »
et
« Je ne t'aime pas !
- Moi non plus. »

La faute volontaire exprime une idée de contradiction, après il est difficile d'en déduire plus ; et le reste du texte ne nous éclaire pas non plus !


----------



## geve

En fait, ça ne veut rien dire... grammaticalement, en tout cas ! C'est une réponse intriguante, et qui permet plusieurs interprétations. 
Tu crois que tu m'aimes, mais tu ne m'aimes pas vraiment, et moi non plus.
Ou bien on peut comprendre qu'il y a une relation passionnelle houleuse, où les deux personnes s'aiment et se déchirent à la fois.

Voir aussi ce fil dans le forum français-anglais.


----------



## Viola_

Je dirais également qu'il n'y a pas de logique et que justemment il parle sur le mode de l'absurde pour révéler l'absurde: la difficulte de l'amour, de savoir si l'on aime ou si l'autre nous aime---et il n'y a pas de réponse claire et précise à ces questions...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Eh eh, c'est rigolo de lire les différentes (ou pas si différentes que ça) interprétations. 
J'ai toujours compris cet échange (je t'aime / moi non plus) comme un mensonge faisant écho à un autre. Le "moi non plus" signifiant pour moi "je sais que ce que tu viens de dire (je t'aime) est faux, et je te réponds par le même mensonge". 
Je ne sais pas si je suis très claire, mais cette phrase est paradoxale à dessein pour permettre les différentes interprétations justement. C'est la liberté du poète !  
D'aucun dirait qu'il l'a écrit "pour faire parler les bavards". Et ça a marché : ça a sans doute contribué au succès de cette chanson !  (avec les soupirs de Jane, bien sûr...  )


----------



## itka

Une belle phrase où le paradoxe grammatical laisse la place à toutes les interprétations poétiques, c'est du Gainsbourg à l'état pur !

Moi, je l'ai toujours compris comme : la communication en amour est impossible. Manifestement, la femme qui répond n'a pas "entendu" ce qu'il lui a dit. Elle répond à autre chose qu'elle a cru comprendre... On est proche autant qu'on peut l'être et pourtant on ne "s'entend" pas... Quelle que soit l'intensité de la passion que l'on vit, on est seul.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je suis de l'avis de *Karine *(voir ce post). Je pense que le titre choisi par Gainsbourg n'est qu'une pirouette pour attirer l'attention du public sur une chanson qui était destinée a être un vrai boom dès le départ.


----------



## CABEZOTA

J'ai l'impression que c'est la chanson du grand malentendu entre les hommes et les femmes... Si vous avez la chanson en tête, le petit dialogue est prononcé pendant qu'ils font l'amour, le moment où, dans le feu de l'étreinte, on est plus porté à dire "je t'aime", mais comment recevoir un "je t'aime" prononcé pendant l'amour? La réponse semble dire, tu m'aimes à cet instant précis, mais sans doute pas au-delà, sans doute pas plus que cela. Et moi non plus... Et je ne suis pas dupe...

Ca me rappelle un dialogue de film ou de série (je ne sais plus quoi), où a même logique apparaît, mais à l'envers. Elle ment manifestement : "Je ne  t'aime pas". Et lui répond : "Moi aussi, je ne t'aime pas".


----------



## dedelia

moi je crois plutôt que le "moi non plus" signifie en fait "moi aussi". ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il est trop pudique pour lui répondre que lui aussi l'aime, alors il lui dit "moi non plus", mais en fait ça veut dire: "je t'aime". c'est un peu comme dans Racine (dans Andromaque je crois): "va,je ne te hais point" = je t'aime à la folie!


----------



## dedelia

en plus quand Gainsbourg a écrit cette chanson c'était pour Brigitte Bardot, c'était une déclaration d'amour, alors qu'elle était mariée (ou en tout cas sortait) avec quelq'un d'autre, ils l'ont enregistrée en secret et la chanson n'est jamais sortie.Puis plusieurs années plus tard, lorqu'il était avec Jane, il l'a réenregistrée avec elle. donc désolé, mais je pense plutôt que c'est une chanson de déclaration d'amour et que le moi non plus veut en fait dire je t'aime aussi


----------



## Grop

dedelia said:


> c'est un peu comme dans Racine (dans Andromaque je crois): "va,je ne te hais point" = je t'aime à la folie!



C'est le Cid de Corneille


----------



## dedelia

oooh désolé!


----------



## Sickduck

Hahaha! Effectivement c'est très drôle de lire les diverses interprétations. La mienne est simplement que Gainsbourg voulait faire de l'esprit et en même temps traduire l'émoi et l'égarement de la femme au moment de la jouissance, qui n'est pas particulièrement propice au respect de la grammaire.


----------



## dedelia

oui mais si tu parles du "moi non plus", c'est l'homme qui dit ça, dans ce cas c'est l'égarement de l'homme alors!


----------



## Sickduck

Oui, je ne me souviens plus qui disait "moi non plus", je pensais que c'était Jane Birkin. C'est très vieux, tout ça.


----------



## gropfou

Je suis d'accord avec Chics 
Je formule à ma façon :
L'un di _Je t'aime_ en pensant le contraire = Je ne t'aime pas 
Et l'autre sait qu'il n'est pas aimé et répond moi non plus car c'est réciproque = Tu ne m'aimes pas mais moi non plus je ne t'aime pas !


----------



## guaishouwa

Bonjour！Je suis confondu d'une chanson de Serge Gainsbourg.Ici , "-Je t'aime -Moi ,non plus." ça  veut dire ce que  Jane Birkin aime SG mais il ne l'aime pas ou  d'autre?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour. En fait, il ne faut pas chercher à comprendre cette phrase de façon logique, car elle se veut justement comme un paradoxe. Le "moi non plus" indique que "je t'aime" serait ici une affirmation ayant une signification *négative*. Ce n'est évidemment pas le cas, mais cela permet de renforcer la "déclaration d'amour" sous-entendue en la transformant en un _objet paradoxal_...

On utilise parfois cette expression pour décrire une relation sentimentale "orageuse" (i.e. de celles où l'on se déchire souvent, avant de se retrouver, etc).


----------



## Logospreference-1

On peut hésiter. Après quarante ans de réflexion, connaissant un peu mieux le personnage de Gainsbourg et un peu mieux les femmes, du moins quelques unes, je me dis que c'était là sa façon de charmer: à une fille qui lui dit _je t'aime_, je l'entends très bien lui répondre _moi non plus_, et la fllle être ravie.


----------



## Coolos

Venant de la part de Serge Gainsbourg et surtout connaissant sa  personnalité, cela se voulait être un paradoxe et une déclaration  poétique moderne, mais également une fine touche humoristique.


----------

